# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Roli i turqve në formimin tonë kombëtar:

## Kryeplaku

Fillimisht do u lutesha moderatoreve te mos e levizin kete teme tek forumi i historise, perderisa nuk i intereson kesaj teme vete historia apo ngjarjet, sesa i intereson interpretimi i influences osmane ne kombformimin apo mentalitetin e sotem shqiptar.

Vazhdimisht flitet se te keqiat shqiptareve (dhe disa ballkanasve) u vijne nga vitet e turqinise, ose nga pushteti osman (sic preferohet ne terminologjine historiografike). Megjithatë kam vënë re shpesh se ne shqiptarët kemi shumë herë gjëra apo defekte të përbashkëta me rusët, rumunët, kinezët dhe ata popuj që ndonëse jo të influencuar nga turqinia, janë influencuar nga komunizmi. Nuk po them se turqinia nuk la shenjat e veta tek shqiptarët. Ajo që dua të them është se flasim shumë kollaj për turqininë, pa e vendosur cakun se ku e kishte fajin turqinia, ku e kishte fajin komunizmi dhe ku e kanë fajin vetë shqiptarët, si një komb me prejardhje të përbashkët dhe me veçori negative apo pozitive që nuk mund t'u atribuohen as turqve dhe as komunistëve. 

A mundemi sot të veçojmë efektet e njërit apo tjetrit pushtet nga ato doke apo zakone të këqia që kryekëput u përkasin shqiptarëve? Nëse nuk pushtoheshim nga turqit a do ndryshonim ndopak sot nga sllavët, rusët dhe ukrainasit? Do ndiheshin më të lumtur shqiptarët nëse anonin më shumë nga etika sllave dhe më pak nta etika turke?

----------

pranvera bica (19-03-2016)

----------


## Albo

I ke perzier pak gjerat, ajo qe ke shkruar me siper nuk perkon me titullin qe i ke vene temes. Me pak fjale, ti kerkon te njohesh "ndikimet e kulturave te huaja ne mentalitetin shqiptar" gjate historise.

Ata qe sot e quajne veten "shqiptare", nuk jane gje tjeter vecse nje perzierje rracash, etnish dhe kulturash. Identiteti shqiptar eshte identiteti qe Rilindja jone kombetare ngjizi nga halli. Cili qe halli pyet ti? Halli i Rilindjes sone Kombetare ishte: a) populli i tyre ishte me i asimiluari i Ballkanit nga 5 shekujt e Perandorise Osmane b) shqiptaret nuk ngriheshin ne lufte per te fituar pavaresine e tyre nga Porta e Larte, para se kesaj te fundit ti vinte fundi. Thene me shkoqur e me popullorce: shumica e shqiptareve ne shekullin e XIX si identitet te tyre kishin identitetin osman, jo ate shqiptar. Nga kater vilajetet osmane ku banonin shqiptaret, vetem ne dy prej tyre Rilindja jone Kombetare gjeti mbeshtetje: vilajetin e Manastirit dhe ate te Janines. Dy vilajetet e tjera, ai i Shkodres dhe Prizrenit, jo vetem qe nuk e mbeshteten Rilindjen por e luftuan ate. Edhe ne dy vilajetet e jugut, ate te Janines e Manastirit, ndikimi dhe frymezimi me i madh per Rilindje dhe Pavaresi erdhi nga aktet e pavaresise se fqinjeve: Greqise, Serbise, Bullgarise qe e fituan pavaresine me lufte ne shekullin e XIX. Ne rastin e shqiptareve, ne jo vetem qe nuk ngritem armet por u kthem ne "koka turku". Lidhja e Prizrenit, qe shume shqiptare ne injorancen e tyre historike e ngrejne e lartesojne si "kuvend kombetar", nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje deshmi e qarte e besnikerise se shqiptareve ndaj Portes se Larte. Lidhja e Prizrenit u thirr nga Sulltani duke perdorur te besuarit e tij ne rradhet e bejlereve te Shkodres, Dibres e Kosoves, me qellim qe te vononte permbushjen e traktatit te Shen Stefanit mes ruseve dhe turqeve, ku vete Sulltani i jepte vilajetet osmane te banuara me shqiptare Malit te Zi dhe Serbise. Duke perdorur injorancen e shqiptareve dhe besnikerine e tyre te verber ndaj Portes se Larte, Sulltani perdori kokat e shqiptareve, kokat e atyre qe ua shiti me doren e tij malazezeve dhe serbeve ne Shen Stefan, per te penguar permbushjen e traktatit: shqiptaret bene nje deklarate qe nuk njohin asnje pushtet pervec atij te Allahut dhe Kalifit te tij mbi toke, Sulltanit te Madherishem! Teksa kjo ndodhte ne Prizren, Rilindasit tane ne Stamboll e mbare boten i binin kokes me grushta: lajmet vinin se ne Prizren ishin mbledhur plot 60,000 shqiptare te armatosur. Sikur keta 60,000 shqiptare te armatosur t'i kishin kthyer armet drejt ushtareve te raskapitur osmane ne vilajetet e tyre, dhe te kishin marshur ne mbare vilajetet ku banonin shqiptaret e ti bashkonin e shpallnin, pavaresine, historia e shqiptareve do te ishte shkruar ndryshe sot.  

Si arritem deri tek "identiteti shqiptar" sot? Ne fillimet e saj Rilindja jone Kombetare e fokusoi vemendjen dhe energjite e saj ne ate qe u quajt fushata e "zgjimit kombetar". Zgjimi kombetar shihej nga Rilindja jone si ilaci i kurimit te asimilimit osman, shkundjes se ketij asimilimi e kesaj kulture, duke u treguar shqiptareve per historine e lavdishme te te pareve te tyre pre-osmane. Kjo ishte arsyeja perse Naim Frasheri hodhi ne vargje historine e Skenderbeut. Kjo ishte arsyeja perse Jeronim De Rada matane Adriatikut solli deshmine e gjalle te te pareve tane arbereshe qe kaluan Adriatikun per ti shpetuar zgjedhes osmane: ne jemi ketu dhe jemi deshmi e gjalle e historise se te pareve tuaj, jetojme per t'iu rrefyer se kush jeni me te vertete. Te gjitha keto perpjekje te Rilindasve tane kishin per qellim qe te rinxirrnin ne skene identitetin para-osman te te pareve tane: identitetin epirot. Identitet qe mbanin arbereshet ne Itali, arvanitasit ne Greqi, dhe 18% e shqiptareve nen vilajetet osmane qe ia dolen te ruajne identitetin e tyre epirot te paprekur ne 500 vjetet e pushtimit osman duke zgjedhur te jetojne te izoluar ne maje te maleve te vendit e larg kazabave turke. Realiteti i situates ishte i tille, qe misioni i Rilindjes ishte nje mision i pamundur. Dhe koha ishte shume kritike pasi renia e Portes se Larte ishte tashme nje ceshtje kohe dhe nese Rilindja nuk dilte me nje zgjidhje imediate, shqiptaret rrezikonin te shuheshin si popull ne histori. Fati i Portes se Larte, i priste edhe shqiptaret, duke qene se keta e lidhen fatin e tyre me fatin e perandorise osmane. Duke qene se vete shqiptaret nuk ngriten armet ndaj Portes se Larte per te fituar pavaresine sic bene gjithe popujt e tjere fqinje, fqinjet tane bene ujdi qe te pastrojne njehere e mire Ballkanin nga osmanllinjte duke vene nen kontroll 4 vilajetet osmane ku banonin shqiptaret, dhe duke i ndare ato me njeri tjetrin. Per me shume se 100 vjet i degjon shqiptaret te ngrejne zerin per "padrejtesite qe u kane bere fqinjet dhe fuqite e medha", por asnjeri prej tyre nuk ka patur kurajon qe ta shohi te verteten historike ne sy: ne patem ate fat qe patem, pasi refuzuam te ngrejme armet kunder Portes se Larte per te fituar pavaresine prej tyre. Ne jemi i vetmi popull Ballkanik qe nuk e kemi fituar pavaresine tone me lufte nga Porta e Larte.

Rilindasit tane une do ti ndaja ne dy grupe: romantiket (Vellezerit Frasheri) dhe realistet (Ismail Bej Vlora dhe klubet e shqiptareve orthodhokse qe u ngriten jashte vendit ku ata kishin emigruar). Romantiket besonin ne kthimin e shqiptareve ne origjine, ne rivendosjen e lidhjes se gjakut, te kultures, te zakoneve, te tradites me te paret tane para pushtimit osman. Realistet ishin ata qe shikonin se cfare i priste shqiptaret nese nuk benin asgje, dhe paten kurajon te bejne te paimagjinueshmen per kohen e tyre: te shpallin pavaresine ne leter ne Vlore, kur shqiptaret e kohes betoheshin per koken e Sulltanit! Problemi tjeter me Rilindasit e kohes ishte se ata e gjenin veten para dy zjarresh: kercenimit te jetes nga Sulltani dhe administrata e tij, kercenimi i jetes nga bejleret e medhenj te vendit qe e shikonin cdo perpjekje per pavaresi nga Porta e Larte si nje kercenim direkt te pasurise dhe pushtetit te tyre. Gjithe pasuria e pushteti i tyre ishte i lidhur po me Porten e Larte, dhe keta bejlere ishin njerezit me te pushtetshem ne vend. Dhe nuk eshte rastesi, qe njeriu qe shpalli pavaresine e Shqiperise ne leter, ne 28 nendor 1912, ishte pinjolli i nje prej familjeve bejlere me te pasura te vendit: familjes se Beut te Vlores.

Cfare ishte pavaresia ne leter? Ishte nje perpjekje e deshperuar per ti thirrur Fuqive te Medha qe te mos lejonin ndarjen dhe shuarjen e popullit shqiptar me kapitullin e Portes se Larte. Ishte nje perpjekje per te thene me ze te larte: "Ne nuk jemi turq! Ne jemi shqiptare!" Dhe ky ishte nje moment i rendesishem, pasi nuk shpallem vetem pavaresine ne leter, ne ate moment u ngjiz edhe "identiteti shqiptar", identiteti qe ne kemi sot. Nese rilindasit i thurren vargje e romantizuan kene identitet te ri, Ismail Bej Vlora e beri kete realitet. Te gjithe ata ish-qytetare osmane qe jetonin ne vilajetet osmane te banuara me shqiptare, qe nga ai moment u bene shqiptare. Oficere e njerez te administrates turke, ushtaret e mbetur nga shkrirja e ushtrise osmane, te gjithe ngelen ne ate qe me pas do te njihej si Shqiperi. Askush nuk e di me saktesi se kush e shpiku identitetin e ri shqiptar, ose momentin qe ky hyri e u perqafua ne vetedijen e popullsise shqiptare, por nje gje eshte e sigurt: akti i pavaresise e beri kete identitet te ri realitet. Lindja e ketij identiteti te ri per nje popull te asimiluar qe sapo u clirua nga 500 vjet pushtim e asimilim osman, u perqafua pa hir nga njerezit e kohes: renia e Perandorise Osmane dhe vershimi i ushtrive te vendeve fqinje, i detyroi edhe osmanllinjte me te betuar ne vend qe te pranonin identitetit e ri shqiptar si nje menyre per te mbijetuar.

Identiteti i ri i ngjizur shqiptar u perqafua nga popullsia vendase jo si nje vetedije e trasheguar breznore por si nje ri-indoktrinim i ri: dje ishim turq, sot jemi shqiptare! Ky identitet krijoi edhe nje perplasje te re mes shqiptareve: minoriteti i shqiptareve autoktone, e shikonin identitetin shqiptar si nje perversitet i identitetit breznore te trasheguar e ruajtur prej tyre me shekuj: identitetit epirot. Ketu fillon edhe periudha e nacionalizmit anadollak shqiptar ku cdo gje duhet bere detyrimisht "shqiptare" dhe cdo gje qe nuk eshte "shqiptare" eshte detyrimisht e keqe. Per nacionalizmin dhe helmin qe ai i solli vetedijes shqiptare, do te shkruaj nje dite tjeter. Pas nacionalizmit anadollak, vjen edhe periudha e komunizmit....

Albo

----------

jarigas (05-03-2016),Kryeplaku (26-02-2016)

----------


## murik

shume simpliciste permbledhja jote Albo, edhe pse disa te verteta i ka brenda. Por ngjan me shume si muhabet kafeneje sesa dicka e bazuar ne libra e referate..Sidoqofte gjithkush ka mendimin etij dhe shprehet ashtu sic i percepton gjerat. Askush nuk e ka monopolin e historise.Historia duke mos qene shkence ekzakte eshte kollaj e manipulueshme dhe e interpretueshme. Dikujt, ai qe per ty eshte hero, mund te jete tradhetar dhe anasjelltas. Si gjithe fanatiket fetare te te gjitha feve,edhe ti Albo e sheh gjithcka me syzet e ortodoksise, pardon orthodhoksise.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Në lidhje me përgjigjen e Albos:

Identiteti epirot mund të ketë historinë e vet, por një gjë që dihet që në lashtësi është se gjithçka është në evolucion/lëngëzim të vazhdueshëm dhe si pasojë normale është që edhe identiteti epirot të kishte datë skadimi. Fqinjët grekë bëjnë sikur historia e tyre nuk ka datë skadimi, por të gjithë e dimë se sa herë ka vdekur dhe është ringjallur identiteti grek. Nëse ne sot nuk jemi epirotë, por jemi diçka tjetër, kjo nuk është negative vetvetiu. Për mua negative është diçka që shkon kundra natyrës apo logjikës, si psh. të më quajnë Mehmet, të falem pesë herë në ditë, dhe të them se Pirro është heroi im. 

Megjithëse më quajnë Mehmet, unë e di që nuk jam 100% turk dhe se kjo tokë ku banoj unë dikur banohej nga Pirro apo Skënderbeu. Nuk është normale që unë të kërkoj një identitet të ri, diçka midis Pirros, Skënderbeut dhe turkut? 

Që të mos zgjatem, kam vënë re tek intelektualët ortodoksë këtë nostalgjinë për të shkuarën (lexoni Kutelin dhe Blushin, që në të vërtetë vetëm se sjellin frymën greke në letrat shqipe, se letërsia greke është letërsi e nostalgjisë për të shkuarën) dhe nuk bindem nëse kjo nostalgjia është domethënia e identitetit. Që t'i mbushësh mendjen tjetrit se identiteti duhet të jetë nostalgjik, duhet ta bindësh se e shkuara e tij ka qenë më e mirë/premtuese se e tashmja dhe e ardhmja. Mund të ketë qenë kështu vërtet, mirëpo gjer më sot askush nuk na ka bindur në këtë drejtim. Zakonisht, kombet dhe kulturat nostalgjike janë ato që nuk shikojnë dot përpara, drejt të ardhmes. Këtë veti e kam vënë re tek fqinjët ortdodoksë (gjer në Rusi) dhe prandaj bëra pyetjen nëse shqiptarët e parafinuar nga turqinia do ishin më të preferuar.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ti vesh faj Turqise mbi karakterin tone shqiptar eshte nje budallik i perseritur dhe i bere bajat. I vetmi faj i Turqise ishte se "Shqiperia" o vilajetet e saje ishin periferi,dhe si te tilla kane o kishin me pak rendesi...

Ne pergjithesi kur flasim per Turqine marim si shembull shekullin e fundit te saje ne "Shqiperi",ku perandoria Turke kishte humbur shkelqimin e saje dhe ishte drejte degradimit,ishte per vet turqit diçka e prapambetur. Si perandoria turke edhe "perandorite" e sotme ne thelb nuk kane asnje ndryshim,u intereson qetesia dhe kontrolli i interesave politike-ekonomike. Natyrisht flasim per nje kohe kur per te gjithe europianet me termin "turk" perfaqsoheshin te gjithe muslimanet,per turqit katoliket quheshin "freng",ortodokset "grek",dhe vet greket vetquheshin "romanoi".

Ndikim ne mentalitetin shqiptar mundet te kete pasur feja,por edhe ketu Shqiperia kishte tre fe qe ne pergjithesi asnje nuk dominoi mbi te tjerat,kjo fale edhe perhapjes se bektashizmit qe ishte nje fe pak a shume liberale... Nejse,ishin kohe te tjera,ku myslymanet e quanin veten turq,katoliket e quanin veten latin dhe ortodokset veten grek,o edhe mirditoret qe aq shume i mburrim per panvarsine e tyre e quanin veten me prejardhje serbe...

Natyrisht qe Turqia per kohegjatesine e saje ka ndikuar,ashtu siç ndikoi dhe rusia ne kohen e komunizmit o edhe kinezet. Qe po te zgjaste dhe pak mbase do fillonim te visheshim si kinezet,por do ishte e veshtire edhe per kinezet te ndikonin ne formimin tone kombetar.

----------

rromanoku (22-04-2018)

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Ti vesh faj Turqise mbi karakterin tone shqiptar eshte nje budallik i perseritur dhe i bere bajat. I vetmi faj i Turqise ishte se "Shqiperia" o vilajetet e saje ishin periferi,dhe si te tilla kane o kishin me pak rendesi...
> 
> Ne pergjithesi kur flasim per Turqine marim si shembull shekullin e fundit te saje ne "Shqiperi",ku perandoria Turke kishte humbur shkelqimin e saje dhe ishte drejte degradimit,ishte per vet turqit diçka e prapambetur. Si perandoria turke edhe "perandorite" e sotme ne thelb nuk kane asnje ndryshim,u intereson qetesia dhe kontrolli i interesave politike-ekonomike. Natyrisht flasim per nje kohe kur per te gjithe europianet me termin "turk" perfaqsoheshin te gjithe muslimanet,per turqit katoliket quheshin "freng",ortodokset "grek",dhe vet greket vetquheshin "romanoi".
> 
> Ndikim ne mentalitetin shqiptar mundet te kete pasur feja,por edhe ketu Shqiperia kishte tre fe qe ne pergjithesi asnje nuk dominoi mbi te tjerat,kjo fale edhe perhapjes se bektashizmit qe ishte nje fe pak a shume liberale... Nejse,ishin kohe te tjera,ku myslymanet e quanin veten turq,katoliket e quanin veten latin dhe ortodokset veten grek,o edhe mirditoret qe aq shume i mburrim per panvarsine e tyre e quanin veten me prejardhje serbe...
> 
> Natyrisht qe Turqia per kohegjatesine e saje ka ndikuar,ashtu siç ndikoi dhe rusia ne kohen e komunizmit o edhe kinezet. Qe po te zgjaste dhe pak mbase do fillonim te visheshim si kinezet,por do ishte e veshtire edhe per kinezet te ndikonin ne formimin tone kombetar.


Nuk e njoh me hollësi veprën e tij, por kam degjuar që i ndjeri Stavro Skendi (ish-profesor shqiptar në Columbia University) ka argumentuar në veprën e tij se identitetin ortodoks-shqiptar (apo siç Albo e quan 'epirot') e ka dërmuar sistemi osman i mileteve. Pra sipas Skendit, midis të tjerësh, duket se ortodoksët shqiptarë kanë pasur dikur një identitet jo-grek. Nëse kjo tezë është e vërtetë, implikimet janë të thella. Nuk e kam lexuar veprën e Skendit, thjesht spekullohet që turqit sollën këto probleme identitare në Shqipëri.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Nuk e njoh me hollësi veprën e tij, por kam degjuar që i ndjeri Stavro Skendi (ish-profesor shqiptar në Columbia University) ka argumentuar në veprën e tij se identitetin ortodoks-shqiptar (apo siç Albo e quan 'epirot') e ka dërmuar sistemi osman i mileteve. Pra sipas Skendit, midis të tjerësh, duket se ortodoksët shqiptarë kanë pasur dikur një identitet jo-grek. Nëse kjo tezë është e vërtetë, implikimet janë të thella. Nuk e kam lexuar veprën e Skendit, thjesht spekullohet që turqit sollën këto probleme identitare në Shqipëri.



Nuk e kam lexur dhe nuk mund ta komentoj...

Nuk e di nese ka egzistuar o edhe egziston sot nje identitet ortodoks-shqiptar (si ai musulman-shqiptar),por ne qofte se ka egzistuar simbas bashkoheseve si Mihal Grameno o Cajupi kete identitet e prishi kisha greke me ne krye patriarkatin e Stambollit.

Prishja e "identitetit" epiriot ishte nje gabim historik kundrejt tezes se vetme ilirike. Nuk ka te beje dhe aq shume me fene sesa me conceptin e "njesise" epir-ilir. Ne fakt para komunizmit prejardhja e shqiptareve vetshpallej nga iliret dhe epirotet...

----------


## dielli1

...roli i turqvet,ne formimin tone kombetar,hahaha....osmanet luajten rol te"madh"ne formimin tone kombetar.Ishin pra osmanet qe per pese shekuj me radh na mbajten ne zgjedhe si kafshet.osmanet,ne bashkepunim(me vone)me"njerezit tane"te osmanizuar per pse shekuj na e ndaluan Gjuhen,Kulturen etj.oamanet,pas vdekjes se GJERGJ KASTRIOTIT,per pese shekuj na masakruan,na debuan e na bene shkrumb e hi vendet tona.keta osmane na perdoren per pese shekuj,mish per top,neper lufterat e tyre.Per interesa te tyre,pese shekuj me radhe Shqiptaret e gjore vdisnin e lenin kockat e tyre neper vendet e huaja ne mbrojtje te sulltaneve.Dhe ne fund fare,kulqedra aziatike kur filloj ta kaplonte vdekja,Shqiptaret(kete popull qe fatkeqsisht e ndoqi kemba kembes)e la ne balt.Dhe ishte pikerisht turqija e kalifatit islamik te sulltaneve,qe ne fund ua ndau tokat Arberore popujve fqinj.Pra,siq u pa ne fund te fundit prej kater vilajeteve qe i kishte ndare per ti sunduar me leht shqiptaret,me fundin e saj(pra te osmaneve)edhe vilajetet pothuajse ua ndau kater vendeve fqinje,duke shuar me gjak kryengritjet ne kosove,Malesi te Madhe etj...

...fatkeqsija jone turqija dhe islamizimi.

----------

jarigas (05-03-2016),loneeagle (30-03-2016),SERAFIMI (01-03-2016)

----------


## Kryeplaku

nga gazeta SOT 3/02/2016 
*
Faik Konica për Ismail Qemalin: I korruptuar nga shpirti e nga zakonet, pa ideal dhe pa parime, i gatshëm për të gjitha kompromiset* 

Faik konica ka dhënë një intervistë për “Universul” më 10 janar 1914, ku është pyetur për Ismail Qemalin dhe Esat Pashën, ndërsa përgjigja e tij nuk ka qenë pozitive.

Cila është situata e brendshme politike në Shqipëri, a ekzistojnë atje parti politike dhe cilat janë programet dhe pikëpamjet e tyre? A varen programet e tyre politike nga besimet fetare?

Në Shqipëri ka dy parti të mëdha, të cilat nuk janë ende të organizuara përfundimisht: partia nacionaliste me nuancë liberale dhe partia reaksionare konservatore, turke për nga fryma. Klasa e kultivuar në përgjithësi dhe shqiptarët e Rumanisë dhe të Amerikës bëjnë pjesë në të parën, myslimanët dhe grekomanët me shkolla të kryera në Stamboll përbëjnë të dytën. Besimet fetare nuk hyjnë në formimin e këtyre dy partive.

Nacionalistët kërkonin në kohën e regjimit turk autonominë administrative dhe përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe, ndërsa unë me grupin tim deri edhe ndarjen nga Turqia. Partia reaksionare donte, përkundrazi, statu-quo dhe ruajtjen e bashkimit me Turqinë. Mbas luftës [ballkanike, – A.P.] nacionalistët e përshtatën programin duke kërkuar një shtet të ri, me konceptime të reja, i cili të shkëputej nga traditat orientale: një shtet nacional për nga fryma dhe oksidental për nga metoda. Me njerëz të rinj për këto situata të reja. Partia reaksionare kërkon vijimësinë e sistemit dhe frymës së administratës turke me gjendjen e vjetër të punëve. Nacionalistët dëshirojnë të kombëtarizojnë edhe kultin. Të dy udhëheqësit e Shqipërisë aktuale, sa Esad Pasha aq edhe Ismail Bej Qemali, bëjnë pjesë në partinë reaksionare, duke përdorur dhe duke imponuar gjuhën turke në administratë në vend të gjuhës kombëtare, çfarë është skandaloze.

Të dyja këto parti politike a janë dakord për emërimin e një princi të huaj? A është princi Wied i pranueshëm nga këto parti?

Reaksionarët, përshtat parimeve dhe pikëpamjeve të tyre, dëshirojnë një princ musliman, ndërkohë që nacionalistët, duke qenë se nuk ekziston ndonjë dinasti kombëtare, kërkojnë princ të huaj. Populli, siç është i lodhur nga kaq trazirë, duke dashur të shpëtojë nga luftërat e brendshme dhe duke marrë vesh që princi Ëied është i pëlqyeri i Fuqive të Mëdha, e ka pranuar në heshtje.

Si mund të shpjegohet komploti më i fundit turk në Shqipëri?

Shumë thjesht: klasat drejtuese, të varfëruara mbas lufte dhe duke pasur nevojë për para, morën para dhe bënë komplotin në interes të atij që ka paguar dhe që do të pagojë edhe më.

Ç’opinion keni zotëria juaj për këto dy personalitete “en vogue” [fr. në modë, – A.P.] tani në Shqipëri: Esad Pashën dhe Ismail Bej Qemalin?

Ismail Bej Qemali, një “fileu” bizantin, i korruptuar nga shpirti dhe nga zakonet, pa ideal dhe pa parime, i gatshëm për të gjitha kompromiset. Esad Pasha është një “condotier” mesjetar, që as nuk di metodat as nuk ka skrupujt e një shtetari modern. Është nga shkolla e Abdul Hamidit, prej së cilës ka ruajtur një suvënir të gjallë. Mirëpo është energjik dhe, po të drejtohej mirë, mund të përdorej me dobi për rivendosjen e rendit në Shqipëri. Nga natyrat e tyre do të kuptoni edhe aktet e tyre.

Ç’parashikoni zotëria juaj për shtetin e ri shqiptar?

Shqipëria, që del nga një krizë e tmerrshme (katër vite kryengritjesh dhe një vit pushtimi, pra pesë vite trazirash) dhe që ka qenë sunduar për katër shekuj nga brutaliteti dhe keqqeverisja e regjimit turk, ndodhet – afërmendsh – si një i sëmurë që nuk është lehtë të ngrihet në këmbë, punë që do të dojë disa kohë, porse jam absolutisht i bindur për vitalitetin, energjinë dhe të ardhmen e saj.”

Nga: “Universul”, XXVII, nr. 8, 10 janar 1914 © shqip Intervista sillet nga studiuesi Aurel Plasari.
- See more at: http://sot.com.al/dossier/faik-konic....fs6gqirl.dpuf

----------

jarigas (05-03-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Historia shqiptare eshte e mbushur plot me paradokse gjykimesh e kendveshtimesh,qe mundet te shpegohen vetem duke u bazuar ne ngjarjet dhe realitetin e atyre viteve.Nuk mundet te meren te prera si gjykime o sentenca historike. Ja çfare shkruajne Naimi dhe Sami Frasheri per Faik Konicen.

"...Deri me sot,vetem shoqeria e Bukureshtit i ka sherbyer kauzes me besnikeri. Pak a shume u shtypen kaq libra e po mbajme nje shkolle. Per hir te ketij sherbimi,gjuha jone po shkruhet e po pasurohet ne letersi . 
E tani po na vijne programet e disa shoqerive qe po duan t'a zhgulin nga vendi drurin qe ka nise te jape peme kaq te bukura,dhe ne vend te tije te mbjellin nje dru tjeter. Mbasi keto programe jane shtypur ne Bruksel ("behet fjale per revisten Albania te botuar nga Konica") provojne premtimin qe i ka dhene Faiku Portes se Larte per ti sherbyer kesaj,d.m.th. te prishe shkollat qe egzistojne,te pengoje qe te çelen te tjera dhe te mos shkruhet e kendohet shqipja. Eshte fare dukshem ky qellim i Faikut,prandaj ne si pranuam ato programe dhe i kethyem. Ai qe don ti sherbeje Shqiperise dhe shqipes,duhet te bashkohet me Shoqerine qe egsiston prej kohesh. Kush ndjek rruge tjeter, s'eshte i yni. Ne jemi te sigurte se ata s'jane per gje tjeter,veç per te prishin pune.
... Vetem me ane te gjuhes e te letersise,te rrenjosura qe prej njezetepese vjetesh mund te behet gje. A mund te punohet duke ecur udhevet te tjera,e te mos u sherbehet qellimeve te demshme t'armiqevet tane qe duan te shemtojne letersine tone kombetare,te lindur perpara se te vinte ne jete Faiku, duke perkrahur alfabetet here frengjisht here kroatisht dhe here turqisht e arabisht. Sa poshtersi eshte per njerine te behet vegel e armiqvet per kater pese para qe do te fitoje,duke pranuar qe te shpartallohet ekzistenca e tashme dhe e ardhme e nje kombi. ..."

Stamboll 1899.Naim Sami Frasheri. A.Q.SH. Fondi Sami Frasheri.Dosja nr.5 Dokumenti nr.1 Perkthyer nga origjinali turqish. (Alfabeti i Gjuhes Shqipe dhe Kongresi i Manastirit. Tirane 1972).


Natyrisht ky gjykim ka te beje me perdorimin e alfabetit qe donin vellezerit Frasheri,jashte ketij konteksi çdo gjykim nuk ka vlera..

----------


## Akuamarini

Megjithatë, feja është vendosja, feja është ende një shkak kulturore shqiptare, si dhe mungesa e një feje kombëtare do të thotë mohuar edhe kombin.
Kur dekret i Gulhane  (Hatisherifi  nga Gulhane) 1839 popujt e Perandorisë Osmane mori të drejtën e përdorimit të gjuhës së tyre në shkollat dhe kisha, te shqiptarët kjo  e drejte është mohuar.
Shqiptarët myslimanë janë konsideruar turqe, ata vetume  ne shkollën turke.
Shqiptarët ortodoksë konsideroheshin grekë dhe për ta vetume janë siguruar ne shkollat greke.
Per , katolikët shqiptar i quanin  latinë, dhe ata mund të shkojnë në shkollat fetare katolike, që hapnin italianët dhe austriakët.
Branko Horvat

 Kosovsko pitanje (Die Kosovo-Frage), 1988

----------


## Ciarli

Turqit qene nje vazhdimesi normale pergjate procesit te vazhdimit te jetes se shoqerise shqiptare. Ata jane tatare ashtu si gjysherit tane, sllavet e vegjel, dikur.

----------


## Akuamarini

Toske e Gege

----------


## iliria e para

Roli i turqve në formimin tonë kombëtar?

*Eshte po aq i madh sa edhe ne formimin e shetit Kurd.*
Na ndane ne vilajete ashtu si vepruane edhe me kurdet, na masakruan, na i ndaluan shkollat... Plot merita kan.

----------

Helikranon (17-03-2016),jarigas (15-03-2016)

----------


## Ciarli

Turqit qene te paret qe na konsideruan njerez dhe qe hapen portat e diturise, per ne.

----------


## fegi II

Shqiptaret

Ne klubet e partise ,,Ittihad ve Tarakki flitet per tradhtine e shqiptarve dhe behen shume shpifje ne llogari te tyre .Thone se shkaku i vtum i disfates eshte tradhtia e shqiptarve dhe ikja e tyre nga fushbeteja.Te gjitha keto genjeshtra dhe shpifje dalin nga burimet e partise ,,Ittihad ve Tarakki ,perkatesisht nga motivet e urrejtjes dhe hakmarrjes ndaj shqiptarve.
Para se te filloi te flase te veteten per keto qeshtje me duhet te ceke se jam turk nga baba dhe nena,dhe nuk kam kurfar lidhje me shqiptaret apo ndonji interes nga pavarsia e tyre.
Jam oficer i armates osmane.Ne armaten lindore nuk kam marre pjes,por e di mire se ne kete armate nuk ka pasur ushtare shqiptar,e megjithat kjo ushtri pesoi disfate.Pra, pra kush qe pergjegjesh per disfaten ne kete sektor? Ketu nuk do te beje fjale per disfaten e kesaj ushtrie,pasi qe tani per tani kjo qeshtje eshte jashte temes.
Ketu do te perqendrohem ne shkaqet e disfates qe e kishte pesuar ushtria perendimore,pasi qe mora pjes gati ne gjdo betej te kesaj ushtrie,dhe do te argumentoi se krejt q flitej per shqiptaret jane thjesht genjeshtra te partise ,,Ittihad ve Tarakki.Se pari qdo qytetar osman duhet ta dije mire se sikur mos te egzistonin shqiptaret musliman shteti osman do te kishte leshuar viset evropiane para 150 vjetesh.
Shqiptaret jane nje komb i ndershem ,patriot dhe luftarake,kurse vuajtjet e tyre burojne nga politika famkeqe e mallkuar ,,Ittihad ve Tarakki , qe e kishte zbatuar gjate kater vjetve te fundit.Kjo politik e mallkuar nuk i demtoi vetum shqiptare ,por edhe te gjithe banoret e tjere te Perandorise Osmane.Keshtu, sikurse ndodhi edhe me elementet tjer musliman,partia ,,Ittihad ve Tarakki nuk dashti ti kursej as shqiptaret, duke deshiruar te shtrydhe ne balte krenarine e ketij kombi te ndershem.Keshtu,ne vitin 1326(1910),partia ,,Ittihad ve Tarakki pergaditi nje fushate ushtarake kunder shqiptarve per qarmatimin e tyre ,duke rahur burrat me shkopinje e e kerbaq,e duke zhveshur grate me pretekse te kerkimit te armeve sa qe gjate aksionit per gjetjen e armeve edhe qeizin e nuseve e gjuanin rrugve.Qarmatimi i shqiptarve ishte ne te vertete si prerja e deges mbi te cilen qendronim.Sepse shqiptaret ishin para grekve e bullgarve fuqi e shtetit, te armatosur me bomba e arme tjera me moderne.Qeveria ittihadiste kishte tolerance ndaj grekve e bulgarve kurse, ne anen tjeter,u perpoqe t i qarmatose shqiptaret,gje qe do te thote se ne ua lynum armiqve buken me tlynin tone!
Ligji kunder komitve,qe kishte nxjerre qeveria ittihadiste,nuk u zbatua kunder koitve bullgar e greke,por vetum kunder shqiptarve muslimane.Shume shqiptar bashke me familjet e tyre u internuan,kurse te rinjet e tyre u rekrutuan si ushtar per ne Erzerum e Jemen.
Keshtu, ne shenje hakmarrjeje ,qeveria ittihadiste beri me shqiptaret ate qe nuk e beri fare as me greket as me bullgaret.Ne te vertete,shqiptaret ishin te liruar nga sherbimet ushtarake,sikurse te krishteret e Perandoris.Me zbatimin e ligjit per obligimin ushtarak eshte dashur qe shqiptaret te perfitohen qe te behen element i dobishem per ushtri,e jo te hidhen ne Jemen e Erzerum.
Nga shqiptaret u mblodhen 50 mije arme. E nje pjes te tyre ia shiten komitve bullgar e greke me qmime te lira.
Ndoshta lexuesi ne vete thot: mos jeni duke gabuar zoteri kapiten,se ketogjera po te ishin te verteta do te ishin vertet fund i poshtersise.
Per lexues te ketille siguroj se keto fakte jane te verteta dhe per kete betohem ne Zotin. Keshtu,Xhavit pasha,qe shkeli viset shqiptare me ushtrin e vet iu drejtua hoxhollarve e ulemas shqiptar men je fjalim te ngjashem me fjalimet e komandantve te ushtrise se Shefqet pashes ulemas se Stambollit,duke thene: ,,Po te deshiroj, mund t ju shkule mjekrat tuaja.Ai me vone, i sulmoi fshatrat shqiptare me topa e mitraloza, duke shkatruar e djegur shtepit sa qe te gjitha viset shqiptare u shenderuan zjarishte.Keshtu,ata vepronin pa meshire ndaj shqiptarve sa qe filluan te mos i konsideroin me shqiptar si musliman,por si renegat..Si pasoje,ne mesin e shqiptarve u kriju nje urrejtje kunder tyre,veqmas kunder oficerve.Gjithe keto qe po i them ketu e pashe me sy te mi.
Qeveria ittihadiste, bile cioniste,kishte harruar se eshtrat e turkut e te shqiptarve jane ne nje varr,ne Jemen,Sudan,Bagdad,Vjene,Tripoli,Krete etj.,se ata se bashku luftonin per ngritjen e flamurit osman duke i ndare edhe te mirat edhe te keqijat.Kjo qeveri ittihadiste e cioniste kishte harruar faktet historike,pradaj dashti t i shfaros shqiptarety nga faqja e dheut,sepse kombi shqiptar i pengonte ittihadistve per realizimine qellimeve te tyre, sepse shqiptaret jan nje komb qe nuk pranojn fare as peruljen as shtypjen.Po ashtu,shqiptaret ishin lojale ndaj kalifatit,prandaj nuk pajtoheshin qe kalifi te behej rob i qifutve e bullgarve.
Ne aksionin e mbledhjes se armeve nga shqiptaret,ittihadistet moren vesh se Sylejman Aga ne Diber kishte pese pushke.Ata e thiren ne gjyqin e jashtezakonshem ushtarak qe te ti paraqiste armet qe kishte.Ai iu pergjigj ju moret vesh gabimisht,se une s kam arme pese cope arme,por 28,dhe jam i gatshem t ju dorzoj kur te me urdheroni.Ai menjiher u kethy ne shtepi dhe i solli ne gjyq ato 28 arme qe kishte.Mirpo,ittihadistet nuk u kenaqen me keto ,por pas gjysme ore e derguan nje force ushtarake ne shtepin e tij dhe i thanSylejman Ages:,,dikush na informoi se ende e ke nje pushke te markes ,,Martin.Sylejman Aga iu pergjegj,,Po e kam ,ja ku eshte vare ne mur si kujtim nga biri im q era deshmor ne luften e Tesalis, e prane saj eshte edhe trasta ushtarake e deshmorit.Keto jan kujtimet e te birit nese i nderoni keto kujtime ma leni kete pushke.Mirpo,ata qe erdhen per kontroll nuk e kuptuan kete gjuhe dhe i than ati burri : ,,Ti e mban pergjegjesin pse se ke paraqitur kete pushke me ato te tjera. Ata filluan ta rrahin me kundak dhe i kercnoheshin se do ta nxjerrin para gjyqite te jashtezakonshem ushtarake.Sylejman Aga hyri ne harem dhe u kthye me pushken e trasten e te birit deshmor si dhe nje qante tjeter dhe u nis me lot ne sy drejt gjyqit te jashtezakonshem ushtarake.Aty hapi qanten e tij,qe kishte dekoratat e lavdata qe deshmon guximin e tij ne luften e pare me Malin e ZI ne luften me Rusine,ne luften e Kretes dhe iu drejtua atyre me keto fjale: ,,Keto mirnjohje te shtetit deshmojn besnikerin gjate sherbimit tim .Pastaj ai zbuloi trupin duke treguar lendimet nga rrahja me rastin e kotrollimit te shtepis hem e ne funde u tha: ,,Me par kam fituar dekorata, e ja tani q kam fituar prej jush.Ai u larguar duke qare nga salla e gjyqit
ME GJERSISHT LINKU.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...ABn-Ballkanike

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje liber qe mbase duhet lexuar eshte libri i shkuar nga historiani Zekeria Cana " Levizja kombetare shqiptare ne Kosove 1908-1912"

----------


## Maqellarjot

Une per vete nuk mund te dal ne konkluzione te palekundura per nje perjudhe qe nuk e kam jetuar vet. Sa me thelle futesh ne analet e historise aq me shume turbull behet.  Me cfar kam par une zakonet dhe karakteristikat  e shqiptareve, kokfortesia, bujaria, besnikeria po ashtu edhe armiqesite kundrejt njeritjetrit jane karakteristika te lashta qe nga antikiteti e me heret. Nuk kane qene vetem tonat 'eksklusivisht' te tille kan qene edhe popuj te tjere, si gjermanet te cilet nuk kan qene pushtuar nga osmanet anjehere.  Po ashtu shqiptaret nuk ishin te vetmit qe luftonin kunder njetitjetrit. Kjo ishte psikoza e kohes dhe menyre me te cilen njerezit siguronin fuqi territoriale. Ne fakt turqit erdhen ne 'shqiperi' me ftesen e nji princi per te mposhtur nje rrival vendas. Nuk ka patur shtete apo kombesi ashtu sic e kuptojme ne sot. Mendo, arritja me e madhe  e Skenderbeut ishte bashkimi i princave shqiptare, nje bashkpunim qe i mundesoj perballjen madje edhe fitore te nje pasnjeshme kundrejt nje perandoria ne kulmin e saj per me shume se 25 vjet rrjesht. Ndikimi turq tek formimi jon kombetar eshte ne me te shumten feja dicka superficiale.  Psikoza, shpirti dhe morali i shqiptarit, tek pjesa derrmuese e popullates, ngali shume pak i ndryshuar. Keto tre te fundit jane pjese perberese shume te rendesishme te identitetit kombetar.  Nuk ka se si turqit te ken ndikuar shume ne formimin ton kombetar nese eqipendra e identitetit tone ishte, gjate asaj perjudhe dhe vazhdone te jete edhe sote,  Skenderbeu. Kaloresi dhe Princi shqiptare i famshem qe u shqua per lufterat kunder Turqeve.  Eshte e pallogjikshem te aludosh se identiteti i nje kombi paska patur ndikim te madh nga pushtuesit kur heroi me i madhe i  ketij populli eshte pikerisht figura dhe rezistenca me e madhe kunder pushtuesit.  Nuk ka asnji shanc qe dicka e tille te qendroj. Bie posht menjehere as qe nuk vlen te analizosh me teper. Vertet qe shqiptari u luftua jashtzakonisht fuqishem nga turqit per edhe nga greket e serbet te cilen gjithmone paten dore te lire mbi shqiptaret edhe gjate perandorise osmane derisa identiteti i Arberit po fillonte te humbte ne vorbullen qe po krijoheshte nga keto tre te fundit qellimisht. Mesa duket edhe sot e kesaj dite  fryma e tyre percarese per kombin tone vazhdon, shfaqet edhe ketu me deklarata si 'ata qe quajne veten sot shqiptar jane nje perzierje rracash dhe etnish'.  Eshte e pamundur qe nje popull mos te ket patur perzerje gjate nje perjudhe 500 vjecare nen trusnine e nje perandorie qe si synimi te pare ka mbarevajtjen dhe rendin duke detyruar qe etnit e ndryshme te bashkjetojne. Ka patur perzjerje por kurrsesi ne ate shkall per te thene se shqiptaret qekan nje perzierje rracash, fesh dhe entish?! Sikur ne te ishim Shtete e Bashkuara, Izraeli apo me rend Greqia!!!! 

Ma sa kam pare une duket se osmanet kan patur me shume efekt tek fqinjet tane sesa tek ne. Aq shume saqe greket spastruan gjuhen e tyre nga ndikimi i tuqishtes, nderruan emrate njerezve, rrugicave, rishkruajten historine ashtu sic ju nevoiteshte per te krijuar nje identitet kombetar te rrem. Ne nje kohe qe shumica e heronjeve te luftes per pavaresine e tyre  ishin shqiptar dicka qe eshte mohuar nga greket kategorikisht. A nuk shtypen osmanet identitetin e arberit ne te njejten menyre? Nese osmanet te detyronin te ndrroje fen, emrin dhe etnin  me ane te taxave dhe presioneve te ndryshme te kohes(flasim 200 me pare e me shume), greket jo me shume se 70 me pare kane vrare,perzen nga vendi i tyre ata qe rrefuzonin te nderronin fen ne ate ortodokse. Kurse serbet, per mos te shkuar me thelle ne histori, vetem para 18 vjetesh kan vrare 250,000 njerez gjate luftes se viteve 90-te. Par nga ky kendveshtrime greket dhe serbet por jo vetem, shumica e vendeve qe praktikojne fen ortodokse kane probleme themelore ne perberjen e tyre pervec ortodokseve shqiptare( flas per ata pjese qe nuk eshte bler me pensione nga fqinjet). Te gjitha keto vende kan probleme me fet e tjera dhe etnicitetet e tjera.  Krahasoni shqiptaret jo vetem me fqinjet por me te gjith vendet ballkanike me perjashtim te Kroateve dhe Slloveneve (katolik). E pra te gjith kemi qene nen trusnine turke dhe c'eshte e verteta asnje nga vendet e ballkanit me perjashtim te Rrumanise nuk e ka luftuar turkun aq shume sa e luftuj shqiptari. Eshte e verte qe po ashtu edhe e ndihmuam madje arritem te mbanim postet me te larta ashtu sic kemi bere dhe me perandorite e tjera. Por ama tek shqiptari nuk gjen kurre urrejtjen qe fqinjet kane per njeritjetrin, per ate qe nuk eshte njesoj si ata.  Shqiptari eshte teper tolerant, ka qene i till edhe perpara komunizmit, e them kete sepse me siguri dikush ketu do te vleresonte perjudhen 'ateiste' per kete karakteristik te shqiptarit.     

Ne anglishte eshte nje thenie "if you can't beat them...join them" derisa te vij rasti per ti mposhtur!

Par nga nje kendveshtrime tjeter, per ata qe pretendojne se  turqit paten me shume ndikim ne formimin kombetar te shqipetareve ne krahasim me fqinjet prap dalim te fituar. Le ta pranojme kete si nje fakt te mireqene. Prap dalim te fituar. Dalim te fituar  sepse fqinjet tane, pra me pak te 'tuqizuar'  mbajne mbi kurrizin e tyre krime cnjerezore kunder njerezimit te bera vetem 18 vjet me pare dhe sot vetem nje pjese e tyre po ballafaqohen me drejtesine. Pjesa tjeter (Grekeve) do t'ju vij rradha edhe atyre. Ne nje kohe qe  shqiptaret  e 'turqizuar' jane faqe bardhe ne kete aspekt.

----------


## Albo

> Në lidhje me përgjigjen e Albos:
> 
> Identiteti epirot mund të ketë historinë e vet, por një gjë që dihet që në lashtësi është se gjithçka është në evolucion/lëngëzim të vazhdueshëm dhe si pasojë normale është që edhe identiteti epirot të kishte datë skadimi. Fqinjët grekë bëjnë sikur historia e tyre nuk ka datë skadimi, por të gjithë e dimë se sa herë ka vdekur dhe është ringjallur identiteti grek. Nëse ne sot nuk jemi epirotë, por jemi diçka tjetër, kjo nuk është negative vetvetiu. Për mua negative është diçka që shkon kundra natyrës apo logjikës, si psh. të më quajnë Mehmet, të falem pesë herë në ditë, dhe të them se Pirro është heroi im. 
> 
> Megjithëse më quajnë Mehmet, unë e di që nuk jam 100% turk dhe se kjo tokë ku banoj unë dikur banohej nga Pirro apo Skënderbeu. Nuk është normale që unë të kërkoj një identitet të ri, diçka midis Pirros, Skënderbeut dhe turkut? 
> 
> Që të mos zgjatem, kam vënë re tek intelektualët ortodoksë këtë nostalgjinë për të shkuarën (lexoni Kutelin dhe Blushin, që në të vërtetë vetëm se sjellin frymën greke në letrat shqipe, se letërsia greke është letërsi e nostalgjisë për të shkuarën) dhe nuk bindem nëse kjo nostalgjia është domethënia e identitetit. Që t'i mbushësh mendjen tjetrit se identiteti duhet të jetë nostalgjik, duhet ta bindësh se e shkuara e tij ka qenë më e mirë/premtuese se e tashmja dhe e ardhmja. Mund të ketë qenë kështu vërtet, mirëpo gjer më sot askush nuk na ka bindur në këtë drejtim. Zakonisht, kombet dhe kulturat nostalgjike janë ato që nuk shikojnë dot përpara, drejt të ardhmes. Këtë veti e kam vënë re tek fqinjët ortdodoksë (gjer në Rusi) dhe prandaj bëra pyetjen nëse shqiptarët e parafinuar nga turqinia do ishin më të preferuar.


Ajo qe ti shpreh me lart, ne gjuhen popullore quhet: "hajde o baba te te tregoj arrat"! I biri i drejtohet babait me ato fjale. Ka ndodhur pa tregohet. Nje djalosh i tregon babait te tij arrat e familjes se tyre. Ne fakt, babai i beri koken te birit, i preu kerthizen kur lindi, e rriti e ushqeu dhe e beri burre, dhe i biri mendjemadh e i gjitheditur i tregon te atit tokat e familjes! Pse ta them kete gje? Qe te kuptosh se kur vjen puna tek identiteti i nje populli, ashtu si identiteti i nje njeriu te vetem, ky identitet eshte i trasheguar. Une identitetin tim e trashegoj nga prinderit e mi. Ata nga prinderit e tyre. Dhe gjysherit e mi nga stergjysherit e tyre, e keshtu me rradhe. Nje identitet i ngritur dhe i ruajtur mbi traditen e trasheguar breznore eshte karakteristike dalluese e popujve autoktone dhe me vlera ne historine e njerizimit. Kurse identiteti i ngritur mbi identitete personale, apo mbi ideologjine e kohes, apo mbi rrethanat politike te kohes, keto jane te perkohshme dhe te prirura per tu shuar nje dite ashtu sic linden. Dhe popujt qe kane keto identitete te ngjizura, jane popuj te asimiluar pa vlera dhe inferiore karshi popujve te tjere me tradita.

Mehmeti, nese eshte burre pa mend, do zgjedhi ate "identitetin e ri", qe ose e krijon vete sic i vjen per mbare ne mendjen e tij, ose perqafon ate identitetin e diktuar me forcen e propagandes ideologjike te kohes, qofte ky fashizmi, komunizmi, socializmi, globalizimi, panevropianizmi, etj. Nese Mehmeti eshte burre me mend, do te beje dy gjera: 1) Me duhet te mesoj se nga e kam origjinen une dhe familja ime. 2) Studion historine e popullit shqiptar, me deshiren per te mesuar te verteten e ketij populli, dhe per te mesuar kontributin e ketij populli ne shekuj per kulturen e historine e njerezimit. Mehmeti me gjak e me tradite familjare mund te jete i ardhur ne token e Arberit, por kjo nuk e ben ate me pak shqiptar se shqiptaret autoktone. Me kushtin e vetem, qe Mehmeti eshte i sinqerte me vetveten, dhe nuk hiqet si shqiptar autokton. 

Njerezit si ty, presin qe pema te leshoje lule e japi fruta, pasi i presin me doren e tyre rrenjet pemes. Nje peme me rrenje te prera vdes. Nje peme qe i ka rrenjet thelle, eshte nje peme qe jep lule e fruta pasi ushqimi qe do te marri nga thellesia e asaj toke, do te ushqeje lulet, gjethet dhe frutat e asaj peme. Dhe ajo qe Jani Vreto dhe Naim Frasheri te kane thene 150 vjet me pare, por qe ti akoma nuk e ke mesuar, eshte: "As pema nuk leshon gjethe pa bekimin e Perendise!" Dhe nese nje peme nuk leshon gjethe pa bekimin e Perendise, si mund te leshoje nje popull?! 

Albo

----------


## iliria e para

*Fatktet historike që nga koha e Gjergj Kastriotit se si serbët dhe osmanlinjët turq luftonin bashkë kundër shqiptarëve*


Despoti serb Gjuragj Brankoviqi dhe jarani e vllau i tij Sulltan Muradi  viti 1456

*Fatkeqësia e një populli qëndron në atë kur ai popull, apo një pjesë e atij populli kultivon besimin dhe tradidat e pushtuesëve.* Në një apo tjetër mënyrë kjo edhe sot në shekullin 21 kur shqiptarët të organizuar në dy shtete të pavarura po infektohen dhe po futen në nji pushtim të ri osmano-arab, dhe kësaj radhe pa asnjë lloj dhune apo trysnie, por shkurt e shqip për interesa dhe shitje identiteti te e keqja e këtij shekulli, islami xhihadist, dhe shëndërrimi i qyteteve dhe fshatrave shqiptare me minare arabo-turke, ku më shumë po lulëzon mënyra e frymëzimit me dheun e shkretëtirave arabe sesa me vvlera të mirëfillta shkencore e shqiptare historike. Pa dashtë të ndalem më shumë rreth kësaj teme une do të vë në këtë shkrim timin dy faktime dhe dokumente historike , njëra nga koha kur Gjergj Kastrioti me ushtritë arbnore mbronte tokat nga shumë anmiq, turqit dhe sllavët si aleat të turqëve osmanlinjë, barbar, dhe e dyta nga koha e Rankoviqit kur serbo-sllavia kishte lidhur memorandum me Turqin për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve nga trojet e veta drejtë Anadollit fatkeq:
Në vitet 1450 kur Gjergj Kastrioti tmerronte sllavët dhe osmanët despoti serb i asaj kohe Gjuragj Brankoviqi i shkruan letër Sulltan Muradit ( e që mjerisht dhe pisërisht sot në Kosovë ka xhami me emër të atij  xhelati që ka vra me qindra mijëra shqiptarë), që ta shkatërrojnë Princin shqiptarë Gjergj Kastriotin dhe shqiptarët në ppërgjithësi, dhe kuptohet se Sulltan Muradi ka ndihmue serbët dhe sllavët ashtu sikur të gjithzë sulltanët  barabar të tjerë me radhë, ja teksti i përkthyer nga anglishtja, që është marr nga libri Fratit kroat Andrija Kaqiq Mioshiq ; Razgovor ugodni naroda slovinskoga
Despoti serb Gjuragj Brankoviç, drejtuar Sulltan Muradit: «O Zot i krejt botës prej lindjës në perëndim, Perandori im Sulltan!, sido që jam shërbetori yt i padenjë, dhe nga dashuria e madhe që kam për kuroren tënde të pavdekshme, une nuk e lashë Gjergj Kastriotin- Skenderbeun,  armikun tend për vdekje, të kalonte në tokat e mija, që të bashkohej me Huniadin e të  sulmonte edhe mua sherbetorit tënd. Ma skllaveroi krejt tokën, mi dogji fshatrat dhe qytetet pa mëshirë, e për këte, o Sulltan i Madherishem, tani është koha të hakmerresh për mua dhe për vete, sulmoje ti nga lindja, dhe une do ta sulmoj nga veriu, që ta shkulim këte armik nga themelet!».
(ĐURAĐ BRANKOVIĆ AND SULTAN MURAD II AGAINST GEORGE KASTRIOTI SKANDERBEG AND HIS ALBANIAN SOLDIERS. The letter of Đurađ Branković (1377-1456), the serbian despot, to the turkottoman Sultan Murad II (1404-1451), CLAIMING HIS VASALITY TO THE SULTAN, AGAINST the ALBANIAN leader Gjergj Kastrioti known as Scanderbeg (1405-1468) and his ALBANIAN SOLDIERS. Despot Đurađ Branković to Sultan Murad II:
«LORD OF THE ENTIRE WORLD FROM EAST TO WEST, MY EMPEROR! Despite the fact that I am just AN UNWORTHY SERVANT OF YOURS and THE GREAT LOVE I HAVE FOR YOUR IMMORTAL CROWN, I havent allowed SKANDERBEG your SWORN ENEMY, to pass on my land, to join Hunyadi to attack me, THY SERVANT. He enslaved all my land burned villages and towns without mercy, for this O SULTAN ALMIGHTY, now it is the right time to take vengeance for yourself and on my behalf, attack them from the East and I will attack from the North, in order TO DESTROY AND BANISH THEM .
Konventa jugosllavo-turke e vitit 1938 dhe marrëveshja Jugosllavi  Turqi -Greqi e 28 shkurtit 1953 e njohur si  Pakti BallkaniK i nënshkruar në Ankara
Në bazë të hulumtimit sistematik të dy shërbimeve konzullare (sektorit të pasaportave) jugosllave dhe turke, dëshmohet se në periudhën 1951-1968 prej Jugosllavisë në Turqi janë shpërngulur 414.500 shqiptarë ndërsa gjatë periudhës në fjalë (bazuar në statistikat sekrete jugosllave) në Kosovë ishin sjellur në heshtje 63.000 kolonë sllavë, prej të cilëve, pas rënjes së Rankoviçit (1966) duke mos u duruar një farë barazie me shqiptarët, shumica prej tyre udbash e kriminelë marrin ikën për Serbi . Ndërkaq sipas statistikave të publikuara më vonë del se në periudhën 1952-1965 per ne Turqi janë shpërngulur: 452.371 shqiptarë.
Në ato vite me dhunë detyrohen të shpërngulen edhe mijëra shqiptarë, kryesisht nga Mali i Zi (nga Hoti, Gruda, Plava, Gucia, Vuthaj, Ulqini, Tivari, Triepshi, Shpuza, Kraja etj.)
Në dimrin e vitit 1955/56 u organizua aksioni për mbledhjen e armëve dhe gjatë këtij procesi të dhunshëm i keqtrajtuan në format më mizore mëse 30.000 shqiptarë.
Në këtë ekspeditë udbeske, nga rrahjet dhe torturat u mbytën 103 shqiptarë,ndërsa u gjymtuan për jetë rreth 10.000 të tjerë!!!
Hulumtimet shkencore për zbardhjen e një ngjarje historike siq është marrëveshja Xhentëllmene turko-jugosllave e vitit 1953 ndërmjet Titos dhe Kypreliut, sado që janë jo të mjaftueshme,prap na japin një pasqyrë shumë të mirë për ta kuptuar këtë marrveshje. Vlen të përmenden veprat e historianëve të kombit shqiptarë siq janë: Fehmi Pushkolli në vepren Fronti Popullor-Lidhja Socialiste e Kosovës, Jusuf Osmani në vepren Vendbanimet e Kosovës-Gjilani, Hakif Bajrami Politika e shfarosjes së shqiptarëve dhe kolonizimi serb i Kosovës 1844-1995, Sabile Basha Dëbimet e shqiptarëve dhe kolonizimi i Kosovës 1877-1995 dhe në shumë hulumtime të punimeve shkencore të cilat e kanë për objekt të studimit këtë temë shum të ndishme për popullin shqiptarë. Të gjitha këto vepra dhe shum dokumente tjera të cilat do ti përmendim në fucnot janë të lidhura me marrveshjen e Splitit ndërmjet Titos dhe Kypriliut. Në këtë marrveshje gojore edhe pse askush nuk diti se çka përmbante, pasojat e sajë u panë menjëherë, pas fillimit të zbatimit të sajë. Pas vitit 1953 filloi dëbimi masiv i shqiptarëve për në Turqi, gjë e cila e zbardhi këtë marrveshje. Represioni serbë u përcoll nga instrumentet shtetrore dhe në mënyr të organizuar nga vet shteti serbo-jugosllav. Paraprakisht ishte një marrveshje në mes Jugosllavisë dhe Turqisë e njohur si Konventa jugosllavo-turke e vitit 1938, e cila parashihte dëbimin e shqiptarëve për në Anadoll. Çështja e shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve pothuaj se u hesht gjithëher, ndërsa u shkrua dhe u propagandua nga qarqet serbe, kinse për shpërngulje serbo-malazeze që në të vërtet nuk ishte asgjë tjetër veqse migrime të vogla, të vullnetshme të popullsisë.
Marrëveshja turko-jugosllave e vitit 1953
Takimi Splitit Tito-Kyprili
Më 1953 në Split u takua kryetari i Jugosllavisë Josip Broz Tito dhe Fuad Kyprili, minister i punëve të jashtëme të Turqisë. Ata u moren veshë që të filloi shpërngulja e sërishme e shqiptarëve për në Turqi.. Marrveshja planifikonte vazhdimin e aksionit të shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve nga Kosova për Turqi, në baz të Konventës së vitit 1938. Dëbimi i shqiptarëve parashihej të bëhet përmes Maqedonisë.. Kjo erdhi në shprehje të zbatohet menjëher pas prishjes së marrveshjes jugosllavo-shqiptare, me pretekstin se i sherbenin Shqipërisë u denuan dhe internuan nëpër burgje mbi 500 shqiptarë të cilët u derguan në kampin famkeqë të Goli Otokut.
Le të tingëlloi si të doni lexues të dneruar, por një duhet ta dijmë se edhe sot e kësaj dite, aleatët më të mirë të Serbisë e Rusisë janë arabaët dhe turqit, pra ata që ne  disa si budallënjë i quajmë VËLLEZËR ??????, jo more po kofshin larg nesh këta lloj satrap  vëllezërish, larg tokave shqiptare pjellat arabo-turke.
[Andrija Kačić Mioić, 1704-1760, )

Xhevat Rexhaj

----------

dielli1 (17-04-2016),Maqellarjot (16-04-2016)

----------

